# Local Sculptures



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok I took this recently close to the old Markham Enmgineering site in Chestefield, not sure why it's there but I kinda like it, has anybody else got anything similar near them?


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Some strange figures at my home town of South Shields.

Created by the Spanish sculptor, Juan Munoz in 1999. Each of the 22 bronze life size figures weighs approximately a quarter of a tonne and stands 1.5 metres high.








Better 360 view here My link


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This our local claim to fame :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> This our local claim to fame :lol:


There's always a slot for the money, isn't there?


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I kinda like both of those, my first post should have read Markhams in Chesterfield/Derbyshire.

It's a bit sad that a prestigious company as Markhams has gone with not even a plaque or museum to mark its endeavours!

they started around 1890 building all sorts of heavy machinery for export all over the Empire, they specialised in tunelling machinery that helped in many sewage and railway projects around the world including the Channel Tunnel.

I was lucky enough to work on parts for these machines as a pipefitter /welder and one of the machines isstill down under the sea just driven off into the side and concreted in I believe.

Markhams also made lathes to turn gun barrels during the last war as well as making X type submarines and possibly? tanks during the first war...as I say not a plaque or anything to mark its passing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

We have this at a nearby park, not sure what it's all about though

"Torque"










And not forgetting a local favourite


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

How cool is the last one.


----------



## image_doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

Blimey mate - you are going to need a blooming large yoghurt pot and a hell of a lot of beer

to trap that monster !


----------



## Capeesh (Jan 4, 2011)

Our local Hero in Bronze !!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

a couple of popular ones here in Melbourne:










"The Public Purse" Bourke St. Mall










"Architectual Fragment" outside the State Library


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Capeesh where are you then? Dan and Minnie in one place, just asking for trouble!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Been meaning to post on here for a while now. We've got a park not far from me that, whilst only being small, has a few nice sculptures in them. Made from polished stainless steel they were designed by Mark Jalland in conjunction with local school kids;

James and the ball of fire;










Tara in her trainers










Chococupcake boy


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

*Some quite interesting Installations on the Prom here in Blackpool.*

*
*

*DESIRE.* Does nothing really other than to prove the sun occasionally shines here.

















*GLAMROCKS.* As you pass these you trigger a motion sensor that gives you a blast of BOWIE, T REX etc pretty cool.










*THE MIRRORBALL.* Does what it says on the tin really.










*WATER WINGS.* This is pretty effective accompanied by a soundtrack of kids laughing & splashing about in water.










*FRANKENSTEIN.* Inside the tank is an illuminated Whale skull?? Accompanied by a Whale song audio.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one on the way to Cardiff Bay










This one at Cardiff Bay


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

lordofthefiles said:


> *Some quite interesting Installations on the Prom here in Blackpool.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


What does it say it does? Also, what size is this please?

Thanx.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > This our local claim to fame :lol:
> ...


I always tell the wife, "There's always a slot for the Monkey"


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> What does it say it does? Also, what size is this please?
> 
> Thanx.


Its huge! Im pretty sure you cant reach to touch it (i cant quite remember), it gets lit up at night, very cool in the dark.

This and the one that makes a noise according to the wind/tide(?) are my favourites.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

feenix said:


> Been meaning to post on here for a while now. We've got a park not far from me that, whilst only being small, has a few nice sculptures in them. Made from polished stainless steel they were designed by Mark Jalland in conjunction with local school kids;
> 
> James and the ball of fire;
> 
> ...


Hey, that's Close Park, I used to live just down the road and took my boy there at weekends to play footie etc. Still work in the area at Whitefield


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Not exactly my area but I thought I'd post this for mach.










"Pilot Of The Future" at Southport


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure if it's a sculpture, a fabrication or what but it's just up the road.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_of_the_North


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

handlehall said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Been meaning to post on here for a while now. We've got a park not far from me that, whilst only being small, has a few nice sculptures in them. Made from polished stainless steel they were designed by Mark Jalland in conjunction with local school kids;
> ...


It certainly is :assassin:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> This our local claim to fame :lol:


Someone made a boo boo!!

That's an Ape not a monkey 

We have all sorts in Sheff but I don't have a single pic :blush:

We have a statue of Pan in front of our offices at work, apparently it cost around Â£14,000 and was created by a local artist...



















A link to some public sculptures in Sheffield..

John


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

johnbaz said:


> Someone made a boo boo!!
> 
> That's an Ape not a monkey


Nobody will notice :lol: :lol:

What eventually happened to the AVESTA Bull was it saved or just cut up for scrap ?????????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

handlehall said:


> Not exactly my area but I thought I'd post this for mach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad likeness


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly my area but I thought I'd post this for mach.
> ...


True, Ive seen your hat and its just like that one....


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not local but one I 'captured' whilst in Spain on a day looking around Malaga;

it's two faces just in case you can't make it out!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > Someone made a boo boo!!
> ...


I heard it went to London but don't know for sure (I never go anywhere near the place either  )

John


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

"Out of Order" by David Mach in Kingston Upon Thames......


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chocko said:


> This one on the way to Cardiff Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for years i always thought there was someone looking in it everytime i drove past very convincing that one.

some great installations dotted around cardiff ,but have i got any photos have i fu


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The Avesta bull was pretty cool! I worked all over that area on shutdowns and maintainance during the 80's and early 90's before the bull.


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My local


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Capeesh said:


> Our local Hero in Bronze !!


thats pure bra.

just down from the wellgate somewhere isn't it?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

OK, so I was wandering down south last week, and I happened to be in Woking when I saw this at the end of the road;



















I wasn't worried though as I saw this coming out from between the shops just down the road, clearly to deal with HG Wells creation;


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

This one is called "Angel":










and this one, outside Gate 7 at the Melbourne Cricket Ground, is called "The Legend":


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

A couple more from Cardiff Bay


----------

